# Dbol and Anadrol cycle



## Gt500face

So I'm planning my next cycle and I'm thinking about taking anadrol and dbol.

27 years old, 190 lbs, 5'8" 

This is what I'm planning on running:
week 1-12 750mg test e
week 1-6 25 mg dbol
week 1-6 25 mg of anadrol 
pct- exemestane, hcg, clomid, nolvadex

I've run dbol in the past and I saw great results, but I'm wondering if its a good idea to run dbol and anadrol together. I can use any input or advice on this cycle, thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Dbol and drol is phenomenal together.  You need to research drol more though brother.  Your dose is WAAAY off.


----------



## Gt500face

thanks, what dosage do you recommend for a first time drol user?


----------



## Gt500face

I see that most people recommend running drol at 100mg ed, so would I cut that in half If Im running it with dbol?


----------



## Times Roman

Gt500face said:


> I see that most people recommend running drol at 100mg ed, so would I cut that in half If Im running it with dbol?



in the interests of your liver, that's what I would do, half a normal dose for both compounds.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Gt500face said:


> I see that most people recommend running drol at 100mg ed, so would I cut that in half If Im running it with dbol?



You can run the drol at 100mg. If you have BP issues, drop to 75.  You're gonna be swole as hell.  Have extra nolva on hand.  Total broscience here, but Drol will give me itchy nips. But it doesn't convert to estrogen. I can't explain that right now cause my brain is fried.  But nolva stops the itch. Aromasin doesn't.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Times Roman said:


> in the interests of your liver, that's what I would do, half a normal dose for both compounds.




Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Half a dbol dose for me would be 15mg


----------



## Gt500face

Thanks fellas, I'm not running this cycle until the fall but I just wanted some veteran advice on it. Looking forward to being a swole beast POB. No BP issues, I forgot to add that Im taking liver support too.


----------



## R1rider

A buddy of mine is running both dbol and drol together with a 500mg/week test base. He is growing at an alarming rate with insane strength

he said he is running 50 & 50 of dbol and drol


----------



## GuerillaKilla

I would run livercare, aegis, and plenty of omegas with that stack brother. 

You are going to blow up and your strength is going to go through the roof with proper training. Keep an eye on your joints/ligaments/tendons and make sure you are taking good care of them.


----------



## hulksmash

Times Roman said:


> in the interests of your liver, that's what I would do, half a normal dose for both compounds.



Actually, prescribed doses are always 200mg and above for patients.

Liver damage is MAJORLY overplayed with orals..

I'd say a daily dose of an oral steroid would be akin to a couple of alcoholic drinks daily


----------



## GuerillaKilla

It's your liver my man, do what you want with it. 

Personally, I only have one, and feel the need to keep it cherry. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Gotta remember, we aren't patients either. And the patients likely aren't running gear for bodybuilding purposes either. There's a medical reason they are getting prescribed these drugs, and a medical reason they are getting prescribed whatever dose they are getting. 

When you are playing "Doctor" on yourself, less is always more IMO.


----------



## SteelBlue

hulksmash said:


> Actually, prescribed doses are always 200mg and above for patients.
> 
> Liver damage is MAJORLY overplayed with orals..
> 
> I'd say a daily dose of an oral steroid would be akin to a couple of alcoholic drinks daily


I would have to agree with this only bcuz I spent about 7 years eating Vicodin and Percocet everyday and a lot of them everyday on top of drinking. They're loaded with acetometaphine and that's suppose to be terrible on ur liver but I've never had any problems and yes I got blood work done more than a couple times at that period in my life. Enzymes were a little high a couple times but just on the high side of normal... Your liver is very forgiving


----------

